# Is Low-Lying Fog Juice a Thing?



## Snecho

Hi all,

I bought a 400-Watt Ground Fogger for the first time this year and I had a question about the type of fog juice you're supposed to use with it.

I was at Spirit Halloween and I saw they had a jug of "Low-Lying Fog Juice." I found that odd because I thought the point of low-lying fog, and the thing that makes it work, is that the fog goes through ice to chill it and keep it low to the ground, not because the juice itself is made to sink to the ground. Also, the instruction sheet for the ground fogger itself states, "Only use SVI fog liquid." I Googled "SVI fog liquid" but didn't get anything.

So what's the deal here? I thought I would just use regular High Density fog juice and be good to go. Does it have to be the special "low-lying type?" Is that really a thing?


----------



## goneferal

I've never noticed a difference. The fog chiller is the key.


----------



## corey872

I think it is pretty standard for a manufacturer to recommend only 'their' specific accessories or that of an industry partner... probably where the specific brand of juice recommendation comes from. Though really, any quality juice should work fine.

As for the low lying - as goneferal says, the chiller is 90% the key. I thought I read somewhere the 'low lying' fog juice is heavier in the glycerine component - it is supposed to pick up moisture from the air to make heavier / sinking / low lying fog particles. Though I'd be hard pressed to find a link!

The other factor is your local weather. Wind, cold ambient temps, and low humidity all work against your fog going low and staying low. You can sometimes block wind with well-placed props or some plastic sheeting to help enclose an area. Ambient humidity can sometimes be added by wetting the ground or a lawn. Not too much you can do about low temps... as I look to run into a 40 degree Halloween night, myself!


----------



## stick

Per froggy Fog site: 
Outdoor Ground Fog - You must use a Fog Chilling Device to create Low Lying Fog Effects! Froggys Freezin Fog is a water based fog machine fluid formulated to create optimum low lying fog effects for outdoor graveyard scenes.
https://www.froggysfog.com/fluids/low-lying-fog-fluid.html#page=1
They make a couple different brands of low lying fog juice.

Like said above the weather has lots to do with the effect working as you wanted.


----------



## Rahnefan

Last year was my first time using one. Someone else here suggested this and it worked for me, with plain ol stuff:

2 frozen bottles of water in a dryer duct work pretty OK if you can't/don't want to make a chiller. I will be freezing 6-12 of them and rotating them out. Did this outside for a few hours and I mean it fogged my street right up. But it stayed pretty low on my driveway until it rolled downhill a bit.


----------



## fordesanders

The fog juice i think is all pretty much the same I think they try and get you to pay more for Low lying. The weather is key as others have said. The warmer it is and the stiller the wind the better the fog. Cold temps and wind no matter how good the fog juice and machine will cause it to drift away quickly. Dry ice does work a lot better than plain ice.
I buy my dry ice at Meijer which we have in Michigan. Putting dry in a dryer hose helps quite a bit but the tube doesn't need to be in a bin or some other device. CLEAN your fog machine after each use if you can by leaving it on for a hour and run distilled or purified water in the it so the system can get out all the chemicals that can gum it up and wreck your fogger.


----------



## Pyronious

This demonstration tries a couple of different fog juices with a low-lying fogger, and also compares the difference between regular ice and dry ice as cooling medium.

The differences seem subtle, but you can see for yourself.


----------

